# Question for the learned.



## Lew (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi folks,
I'm new here, so forgive me if this has already been addressed somewhere else. Q: What is the answer to leaving your unit hooked to 120VAC for long periods of time, while running the refrig./freezer and lights? This while still having the batteries hooked up in operating position, and the converter on-line. Downside? Thanks for your help.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Depends on the age of your camper. Older ones do not have a converter that changes to a trickle charge when the batteries are completely charged, so now your batteries begin to boil - evaporating the water (acid) inside, leaving the plates exposed, and damaging your batteries. If your camper is < 5 years old, you're probably okay - but check the manual.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

hc summed it up, if you have a SmartCharger, one that only charges the battery as needed, you can leave it plugged up all the time. if not nad you still want to leave it plugged in, you'll need to unhook the battery after it is charged.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll go ahead and complete the rest of the answer...

Other than batteries everything else is fine keeping it plugged in. You might run the devices on occasion to ensure proper operation (A/C, furnace, overhead fans, etc.)

The only concern is properly charging the batteries which is typically done via the converter or a battery disconnect and a battery charger/conditioner to prevent overcharging and prevent burnout. If you have maintenance free batteries they should be okay. If you have pop off covers, you must periodically check the batteries and refill the cells with distilled water (don't overfill).


----------



## Lew (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses. Since I've had the unit plugged in since last fall, and haven't checked the batteries since, it's probably too late to save them, but that won't happen again. I filled them with distilled water, and it took about 2/3 of a gallon to do it, so there's probably plate damage. I'd have normally been camping about half a dozen times or so this year, but my wife has been having health issues that precluded. I'll pay more attention.


----------

